# Sunny Orange Shake



## Robin Hood (Jan 15, 2005)

3/4 cup vanilla-flavored yogurt 175 mL
2 tbsp skim milk powder 25 mL
1/2 cup orange juice 125 mL

Per Serving:
Calories 262
Carbohydrate 50.8 g
Protein 10.8 g Fat 1.9 g


----------



## heavy (Jan 16, 2005)

Bro...if you want a great orange shake, try Syntrax nectar fuzzy navel. i dont know if they have it in S.A. but if you can find it, its awesome.


----------

